# Update pic again...



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh man she's gonna blow. i think there are quite a few in her. all those little black eyes peeping out. it appears they are lined up ready to go! it sucks the pictures don't show it more clear.. 


























In the last picture the black spots are barely noticable


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

make sure she isnt stressed in the breeder.
cuz if she is, she may abort the birth...


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. i know she's fine she isn't stressing mostly just chilling like a balloon.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

She is really big lots of fry you going to get


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

huge is an understatement!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

how is the fishy?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

still prego. believe it or not. ha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

she still didnt drop her fry?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Did she have babies yet?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

are the fry here yet?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

well here's not sad scoop.. since she was not havin much luck in her holding tank and was acting kinda stressed i ended up moving her into the main tank. She ended up dropping i believe sunday night which was the 22. I have not seen any fry yet (unfortunately) but now i know when she should approximately go the next time. Since it was her first birth with me it was all a guessing game as you all came to find out. If i see any survivor fry i will let you know. The tank is pretty heavily planted with moss and lots of other plants (all live) so maybe there is one lucky survivor


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Rooting for some fry!! I know we caught ours just in time!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. like i said i'm faithful i'll get some next time now that i know when she should apx. drop again


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I think some of mine are pregnant but I have fry in my 20 gal. So as soon as they mature I am going to put some of the females if they look pregnant still in there.

Blah, Id have a huge tank collection for every female I think it pregnant! LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

hey tiff am sorry to hear about your fry......you never know....the lil buggers could be hiding in the plants......


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I bet you have a few in the plants!! I went into mine to catch a snail the other day and when I brushed the moss I saw a few babies dart out then back in again and I havent seen them since (believe me I have been looking) they are REALLY good at hiding!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes they are good at hiding!!!:lol:


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. ya my inlaws all of a sudden had like 6 platy fry that are prolly a good month old or more appear. they had no idea they were in their tank. And we hae the same plants they do so maybe i'll get lucky.


----------

